# BEA on MacOS X!?!



## dani++ (Jun 15, 2001)

Hey,


has anybody had any luck running BEA Weblogic on MacOS X?


In theory it's a 100% java server but it's huge! I am diving into Enterprise App development on a company I am doing consulting work and would love to do development on an iBook. This would lend a lot of credibility and trust for MacOS X in that business.


MacOS is not listed on their certified platforms listing, there are 'heavywheights' such as AS400, Solaris and HP/UX there.


thanks in advance.

*dani*++


----------



## xtrotter (Jun 28, 2001)

I really dont see why you would run into any problems. If it is 100% Java and runs in HP-UX it should run in X. I have installed a few programs that were designed specifically for the HP-UX platform by HP, and I didn't run into any problems at all. I would like to know what happened/happens with this. Good luck.
  Xtrotter


----------



## dani++ (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a trial of BEA from one of my daily jobs (media enterprise stuff) so I'll give it a try as soon as I have a spare afternoon.

I've been to a presentation from those guys and the software looks mature.


dani++


----------

